# HTML Validierung...Fehler beheben



## Teufelskerl1977 (2. April 2008)

Bei der HTML Validierung einer Seite die ich gerade mache gab es einige Fehler, die mich aber wie den Ochs vorm Berg stehen lassen. Ich komme einfach nicht drauf wie ich die Fehler wegbekomme....

Kann mir (mal wieder) jemand helfen

Hier mal zwei der Fehler:


> Line 40, Column 45: there is no attribute "background".
> …align="left" valign="top" background="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/images/htmlback.gif" bgcolor="#FFFFFF">
> 
> You have used the attribute named above in your document, but the document type you are using does not support that attribute for this element. This error is often caused by incorrect use of the "Strict" document type with a document that uses frames (e.g. you must use the "Transitional" document type to get the "target" attribute), or by using vendor proprietary extensions such as "marginheight" (this is usually fixed by using CSS to achieve the desired effect instead).



Mein Code lautet...beginnend in Zeile 38:


> <table width="100%" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
> <tr>
> <td align="left" valign="top" background="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/images/htmlback.gif" bgcolor="#FFFFFF">&nbsp;</td>
> <td width="1" align="left" valign="top" bgcolor="#000000"><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/images/spacer.gif" width="1" height="1" /></td>
> ...


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (2. April 2008)

Hi,

na ja, wie die Fehlermeldung schon sagt: bei Deinem Dokumenttyp gibt es kein Attribut "background". Formatiere Deine Tabellen mit CSS. Dazu kannst Du den Tabellenzellen eine Klasse geben und im Stylesheet die Eigenschaft background-image für die jeweilige Klasse angeben.

LG


----------



## Maik (2. April 2008)

Hi.





kuddeldaddeldu hat gesagt.:


> und im Stylesheet die Eigenschaft background-image für die jeweilige Klasse angeben.


Oder background, in der sich die Attribute background und bgcolor ganz praktisch zusammenfassen lassen


----------

